
Atlas Data Structure - kcl
https://getkerf.wordpress.com/2016/08/26/atlas-data-structure/
======
threeseed
> interest in NoSQL-style computation seemed to be on the wane

Well that's just ridiculous. With machine/deep learning and big data analytics
unquestionably on the rise there is actually more demand for a heterogenous
architecture. And since in these fields you are often doing lazy-schema
application having tools that support this paradigm are important.

In fact what does seem to be on the rise is having SQL on top of NoSQL stores
e.g. Phoenix/HBase, Spark SQL. And they support all of SQL 2003 which by the
looks of it this doesn't.

------
dalke
Is this like a data table like in the pandas package for Python, or in R?

~~~
coderzach
I don't think those data tables are schemaless. It seems like the value prop
here is that it efficiently handles heterogenous data shapes.

------
martinaparicio
I would love to see the implementation of this. In the article doesn't say
anything about the implementation details or the space tradeoffs.

~~~
threeseed
[https://github.com/kevinlawler/kerf](https://github.com/kevinlawler/kerf)

It has no benchmarks so that's not a good sign. But there is another time
series database that also allows you to use basic SQL: InfluxDB.

~~~
martinaparicio
I know about InfluxDB but I was interested in the implementation of the data
structure. I'll check the git, thanks

\-- edit --

Oh, that's shitty! The git is not the code of Kerf, is some documentation and
examples :(

